# Nike Kaiju??



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Since Nike is stopping production on their snowboard gear I was looking to get a set of boots. I'm leaning towards the Kaiju. I tried them on at a local shop and they are a perfect fit to my foot. I was going in looking for something stiffer but these boots fit so well and they were the only Nikes they had in my size. Are the Zoom Force 1 boots stiffer than these? and because of the tech in these boots I hear they are pretty responsive and act like a stiffer boot is this true?

I'm looking to pull the trigger soon because they have one pair left in my size and they are 30 percent off for end of season 

I'm also open for other suggestions in the Nike Line

I love the fit of the boots I have only found Vapens and Kaijus around here though no Zoom Forces in my size 

Also if anyone has boots they are trying to get rid of I wouldn't object to a lightly used pair of Kaijus or LunarEndors for the right price

Thanks


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

kaiju is more like medium flex, zoom force 1 is softer.

if u wanna a little stiffer, go with DK. much stiffer, go with lunarendor


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ttccnn said:


> *kaiju is more like medium flex, zoom force 1 is softer.*
> 
> if u wanna a little stiffer, go with DK. much stiffer, go with lunarendor



uhhhhhh NOPE. ZF1 is stiffer than the Kaiju, were are you getting your information from? It's wrong.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd pull the trigger! comfy+good response+discount=happy


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

ttccnn said:


> kaiju is more like medium flex, zoom force 1 is softer.
> 
> if u wanna a little stiffer, go with DK. much stiffer, go with lunarendor





Alkasquawlik said:


> uhhhhhh NOPE. ZF1 is stiffer than the Kaiju, were are you getting your information from? It's wrong.


what alka said.

also, the DK is pretty similar to the Kaiju as far as flex/fit. ZF1's fit much slimmer. the LunarEndor/Ites fits about the same as the Kaiju, but you can adjust their stiffness & they have some more tech/cushioning in the midsole.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

they are comfortable boots, but pack out quite seriously. mine went from feeling snug and perfect to snug-ish in the morning and loose in the afternoon. this is after 6 and a bit weeks in them doing a fair mix of riding.

the backstay on my left boot broke in two places after 4.5 weeks and the right boot inner lace lock broke after 5 weeks. the right boot laces also broke after 5 weeks (but there were a full set of replacement laces included with the boots). this could very well be due to me being a large lad (1.93m & 110kg) and hence being a bit hard on the gear.

the nitro team tls that i had before also fitted my foot really well (long, thin feet) and lasted more than 3 times as long as the kaijus.

ymmcv


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

mine have been pretty bullet proof, comfy and responsive. they're the only piece of my kit i paid full price for, and i'm not sorry i did.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the info guys I just picked them up got a great deal!! Can't wait to get them out on the mountain. I asked again if they had the zoom forces in my size and today different sales guy was able to find them it was a tough decision between the two the flex is similar and the kaiju seemed more flexible in the right places but when you press onto your heels it stiffens up and gives you instant feedback(more so than the zooms) I could be wrong we will see when I get on the mountain. The toebox in the zoom forces seemed a little more open and it was not really hugging my toes as well maybe a ten and a half would of done so better but the kaiju in the 11 was a perfect fit and will definitely be super comfortable after a few days of riding. I'll keep you updated hope they hold up


----------



## hypeber (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am actually looking for a pair of nike too but not too sure which size i should get? I usually wear nike air force 1 in size 11, 11.5 in jordan and flyknit in 12 due to my wide feet. 


I am thinking about 

KaiJu
Force 
DK
Vapen


----------

